# Pronunciation: 카제아제



## darksoda

Hey people,

I want to know how to pronounce 카제아제. Is it like kazeaze or kajeaje? the j is like English sound? trying to make easy, I put the name 카제아제 in the Google translate. Is that the right sound? thanks for future answers.


----------



## wildsunflower

카 (kɑː) 제 (dʒɛ) 아(ɑː) 제(dʒɛ)


----------



## darksoda

thanks for the answer  the 제 (dʒɛ) is like a normal sound of j like in jazz ?


----------



## wildsunflower

"제" sounds a little softer than "j" in jazz.


----------



## darksoda

thanks again is near to normal j but a little more soft thanks for the information.


----------

